

What? Is merecedes-benz cheaper than hazelnut? - onderkalaci

A simple research showed me that a kilo of mercedes-benz is cheaper than a kilo of hazelnut.<p>For example, price of a mercedes-benz CLA is $33000 and 1395kg (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.autoguide.com&#x2F;new-cars&#x2F;2015&#x2F;mercedes-benz&#x2F;cla-class&#x2F;cla250&#x2F;4dr-sdn-4matic&#x2F;specs.html).<p>So, 1 kg of mercedes-benz CLA is ~$23.<p>A kilo of hazelnut costs around ~$24 (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.walmart.com&#x2F;ip&#x2F;Diamond-Chopped-Hazelnuts-8-Oz&#x2F;10813763).<p>Isn&#x27;t this interesting ?
======
gus_massa
What about a kilo of wholesale hazelnuts? (Or 1395kg of hazelnuts? (You'll
need a lot of squirrels :).))

It's unexpected, but not very rare. There are a lot of products that you
usually buy and use in small quantities and are very expensive by weight. IIRC
saffron [1] is more expensive than gold by weight.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saffron](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saffron) ,
it's used to make yellow rice in Spanish cuisine, very tasty.

This can be a nice subject for a what-if question, in spite there is no
conditionals and no destructions. [https://what-if.xkcd.com/](https://what-
if.xkcd.com/)

------
aurizon
It is especially paradoxical since hazelnuts are a lot easier to chop...

